# 100 mesh gold recovery



## southernau (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello forum. Im working with an ore that contains over 15 ounces au per ton. I crush the ore but not to powder. I then screen the ore which concentrates a ton to around 25 gallons of material. The problem is the au is 100 mesh minus. I have a miller table but the process is slow and its difficult to remove the small pieces of au off the table. Ive tried mercury which is faster but Im not interested in that process due to the exposure. Can anyone help with a fast 100 mesh minus gold recovery?


----------



## Geo (Jan 21, 2012)

i had alot of success with a mini sluice with the rubber mat that has the small ridges (i cant remember the name of it) for collecting flour gold.


----------



## Smack (Jan 21, 2012)

So you have to crush the ore to powder? A little more detail might help the members help you.


----------



## southernau (Jan 22, 2012)

I do crush the ore but not to powder. I then screen my material which concentrates the ore. Im then left with 25 gallons of material that contains 100 mesh minus au. Thanks for asking Smack.


----------



## Dr. Poe (Jan 22, 2012)

southernau said:


> Hello forum. Im working with an ore that contains over 15 ounces au per ton. The problem is the au is 100 mesh minus. I have a miller table but the process is slow. Ive tried mercury which is faster but Im not interested in that process due to the exposure. Can anyone help with a fast 100 mesh gold recovery?


You might try using a jig. Dr. Poe


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey guys
sorry about this but didn't Harold say something about
anything over an ounce was huge. I think it was in
Thiosulphate Leach 
steyr223


----------



## Geo (Jan 22, 2012)

concentrates can hold any amount of gold up to 100% by weight but to get a ton of concentrate that contains 15 grams to a ton you would have to process maybe 30 tons of dirt assuming its payout is a half ounce to the ton which would be really rich dirt.


(ooops) thats what i get for typing anf eating at the same time.i meant 15 ounces to a ton.


----------



## eeTHr (Jan 22, 2012)

If you have 15 Troy ounces of gold, in 25 gallons of concentrates, that's about US$1,000.00 per gallon. It would be worth your time to pick out the gold. But my understanding of Miller tables is that the gold is routed separately from the sands, and flows off the table essentially separate from the rest. Maybe I'm misunderstanding something about that.

If you only have one ton of the ore (which I believe someone on the forum stated would usually amount to approximately one pickup truck bed full), then I would think that you could have all the gold separated, whatever way you did it, before you took the time to establish a different system.

But if you have much more than one ton of ore, I would suggest looking into a better shaker table---because you could certainly afford one, with all that ore, right?

...Just thinking out loud. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## southernau (Jan 22, 2012)

Not much ore there. Only about 1-2 tons. Thats why Im not looking to buy a shaker table although I might be interested in a used one. Just something cheap and easy to use but efficient. Thanks for the reply eeTHr.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Jan 23, 2012)

More info on what you have and are doing would help us help you better. You say you are not crushing to a powder but 100 mesh is pretty small. Are you crushing to minus 100 mesh? If not, how do you know there is not more gold in the oversize? Your Miller table set up and run properly should recover a pretty pure product.


----------



## butcher (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello forum. Im working with an ore that contains over 15 ounces au per ton. I crush the ore but not to powder. I then screen the ore which concentrates a ton to around 25 gallons of material. The problem is the au is 100 mesh minus. I have a miller table but the process is slow and its difficult to remove the small pieces of au off the table. Ive tried mercury which is faster but Im not interested in that process due to the exposure. Can anyone help with a fast 100 mesh minus gold recovery?

This ore is it free gold? Can you grind it and pan it, if not how are you determining the 15Oz/ton, by assay? I guess what I am getting at, it may be much of the gold may be locked up in the sulfides or be so micro fine that you cannot, get most of it by gravity methods, or get it out by panning or with shaker tables, (which would work for free gold easier).
You may have to get what you can by crushing and pan free gold and then look into roasting, floatation, and leaching.

It sounds like your getting some gold on the miller table, have you tried the blue bowl? Or spiral wheel? Then look into shaker tables, if you are in gold country may advertise you have some ore you would like to run through a table for percentages, maybe some miner will run the ore for a little money to help pay for his table?


----------



## renatomerino (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello Friends:
Personally I have a table concentrator and according to my experience, the concept is a rough grinding the ore.
It is also important to specify where is the gold for example quartz, pyrite, calcopititas, alluvial material, foundry slag, etc..
A concentration or similar table works well when gold is separated from the mineral and particle size has a minimum of 100 microns.
When gold is finer floats naturally capture material that prevents the fraction rich in the table.
I suggest you sift a representative sample of 200 grams to 200 mesh sieve having an opening of 74 micrones.Este value is very important to choose a concentration by flotation.
To see if you qualify for leaching should deterninar the size of gold with a 325 mesh sieve.
In an post Other Processes LEACHING GOLD ORE I have a typical test leaching of gold ore with cyanide that may clarify some doubts.
Translation from Spanish to English with Google


----------



## solarsmith (Feb 15, 2012)

crushing 2000 lbs of ore to 25 gal (250lbs) should not have any effect on the au oz per ton. some thing is missing. what happend to the 1750 lbs of ore?
what was the head ore au oz per ton? what was the 25 gal au oz per ton?
just grinding an ore should not change the au oz per ton at all. was there any other process used? 

Confused in denver colorado BRYAN :?:


----------



## renatomerino (Feb 15, 2012)

solarsmith said:


> crushing 2000 lbs of ore to 25 gal (250lbs) should not have any effect on the au oz per ton. some thing is missing. what happend to the 1750 lbs of ore?
> what was the head ore au oz per ton? what was the 25 gal au oz per ton?
> just grinding an ore should not change the au oz per ton at all. was there any other process used?
> 
> Confused in denver colorado BRYAN :?:


The grinding operation is just that.
You must handle the mill use, clean thoroughly before and after grinding.
But during the milling produces a better distribution of gold in the material.
In most of the buying of gold ore sample for analysis was screened to 200 mesh.
The gold particles retained on the mesh errors in the analysis called nugget effect in Spanish.
The analysis of a gold ore must contain a screening at 200 mesh (74 microns).
The decrease in weight of the material probably occurred in a concentration that has returned in the recovery of gold.
I recommend a balance of physical gold that you specify.
A metallurgical balance determines the total amount of gold which has a certain amount of material.
For the most appropriate measurement system (g / t).
An analysis of gold can 25grs/ton.
5 Tons of this material have a total of 125 grams.
Any amount of gold bearing material to be processed must be an analysis of initial gold.
At the end of the process, the initial gold must be distributed in fractions of the total weight.
The amount of gold or retrieved usable is always less than the initial and the term recovery is employed.


----------



## lipuchina (Mar 5, 2012)

I think you can use a http://beneficiationchina.com/details_beneficiation_34.html mineral process jig


----------



## renatomerino (Mar 7, 2012)

lipuchina said:


> I think you can use a http://beneficiationchina.com/details_beneficiation_34.html mineral process jig


I think it's important to define a size range of gold particles independent of their association.
The grain size of gold is crucial in the metallurgical process
chosen, is divided by the size gold becomes coarse alluvial gold
in the form of nuggets, gold philonian in flakes or strands, to a
size not less than 0.2 mm.
The so-called fine gold would be a range of sizes of coarse gold and gold ultrathin, would be between 0.2 mm (200 microns) and 10 microns, leaving the so-called ultra fine gold package would be free or not less than 10 microns.


----------

